# Earl’s new collar / neck brace



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's Earl's new collar / neck brace from Newman's Dog Wear. It was suppose to be Ivy's new collar, but I ordered the wrong size. I accidently ordered a 2" ½ wide instead of 2". I will definitely be ordering from them again. The quality of the leather is really nice and construction is brass rivets so there's now threads to wear out. It's 28" long and weighs over 1.5lbs the price was $62 including shipping.


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

That thing is *WIDE!* Looks nice on your pup though...:thumbsup:


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

Earl is such a beautiful dog!! And the color of the collar suits him well.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Very Nice he wear's it well!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

it looks awesome on him, I heart me some Earl


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I love it!!!! He looks great in it


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Earl is such a looker... and I love the collar!


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Loving that new collar!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

He is a handsome boy...


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Love it, Doug. lol @ neck brace. Looks awesome on him!


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

NICE! I need a new collar for BIG. That 2 1/2" would be PERFECT for him.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Earl is awesome, I don't know what it is bout dogs in your hands shine ... the collar looks great on him ...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Earl was such a good name for him he is so regal looking in all of his pictures. I LOVE that collar it is awsome. Not a bad price either. Might have to get Vendetta one like that.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thats some Gladiator Armor right there!


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

I hate to sound like a broken record, but dang! Earl is looking good in that collar! It totally works with him.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Wow. I need to get Bruno one of these. That looks awesome. $62 isn't that bad either.
If I get any extra moolah that is.

ps: I think that last pic, he's telling you to knock it off with the picture taking.


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

Earl is one of my most favorite dogs on the site. He is absolutely gorgeous, his structure and build is amazing. Kudos. His collar is handsome on him.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Xiahko said:


> Wow. I need to get Bruno one of these. That looks awesome. $62 isn't that bad either.
> If I get any extra moolah that is.
> 
> ps: I think that last pic, he's telling you to knock it off with the picture taking.


No here's Earl's "Get that F-ing Camera out of my face!" look. Just call him Mr. Stinkeye!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahahaha EF, now that is a pic  awww Earl you can come visit, I rpomise not to take pics


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

As always he looks fantastic!!! I like the new collar as well


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That is a great looking collar it matches him


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Elvisfink said:


>


For some reason, this pic reminds me of Lux 
He's soooooo pretty.


----------

